# Finding fuel in North west Scotland



## Cragman7 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi,

I was concerned by rumours of filling stations being few and far between in the north west, so i contacted Scottish fuels and told them..........

I an travelling in a motorhome up the west coast of scotland this May and would like to know if you could supply me with a list of your filling stations (for Diesel) along the route.
I will be starting at Crinan (near lochgilphead) and traveling up to durness, along to at least Tongue, possible thurso and then back down to inverness.
This would be a great help to me.

They kindly replied with the list below, lots of options now.
Many thanks to scottish fuels. Awesome service.

A83 Arrochar - Lochgilphead  

Gulf - MacTavishes Arrochar
Gulf - Arches      Inveraray


A816 Lochgilphead - Oban

No sites


A85 / A828 Oban - Fort William

Sottish Fuels - Gunns  Appin
Gulf          - Claymore Glencoe

A82 Fort William  - Inverness

Gulf - Glen Fort Augustus

North West Highlands & Skye

Skye
Inverinate -  Scottish Fuels
Sleat         Scottish Fuels
Broadford     Gulf           (24hr) 
Portree       Scottish Fuels
Dunvegan      Scottish Fuels

North West & North
Lochcarron    Scottish Fuels (24hr)
Kinlochewe    Gulf
Gairloch      Gulf           (24hr)
Dundonnel     Scottish Fuels
Lochinver     Scottish Fuels
Scourie       Scottish Fuels (24hr)
Kinlochbervie Scottish Fuels
Durness       Scottish Fuels
Tongue        Scottish Fuels
Bettyhill     Scottish Fuels
Dounraey     Scottish Fuels
Thurso        Gulf
Wick          Gulf
Auckengill    Scottish Fuels
John o Groats Scottish Fuels
Brora         Gulf
Lairg         Gulf
Kildary       Pace
Invergordon   Pace
Tore          Pace


----------



## sparrks (Apr 6, 2013)

Cragman7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was concerned by rumours of filling stations being few and far between in the north west, so i contacted Scottish fuels and told them..........
> 
> ...



Thanks for this, but why on earth did you think getting fuel in the north of Scotland would be so difficult? People do live and work up there and due to sparse puplic transport do need fuel for their own vehicles. Just be prepared to pay a higher cost for your fuel. My van has a range of 500-600 miles. I normally fill up at Dingwall and then again at Ullapool and if needed at Durness.


----------



## Randonneur (Apr 6, 2013)

Same here, no problems getting fuel last time we were up there. Just a bit more expensive than more populated areas, but that's no more than you would expect out in the sticks.

Just relax and enjoy your trip. :wave:


----------



## AuldTam (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have a sat nav you can set your POI's to show you filling stations along the route using route demo...

There's also a large refinery at Grangemouth that serves the North of England too...


----------



## Cragman7 (Apr 6, 2013)

*finding fuel*

Hi,,
We are hiring a motorhome, the owner is very vague about tank range (carioca 625) and MPG
I was also told that the Durness filling station often runs out of fuel and that Betty hill was closed.

Thanks for the reassurance, fingers crossed we'll be fine but with a fill at Ullapool on a Saturday I was getting concerned as to where then next fill would be as we were planning on coming down the road of desolution along side loch Hope and there doesn't seem to be many other options to fill up. If we also have a 400 mile range though, I'm sure we'll be fine.

Thanks


----------



## Smaug (Apr 6, 2013)

My 2004 2ltr turbo diesel Cariocca 635 (over cab bed) does almost 30 mpg. Tank capacity is 80ltrs, approx 16 gall, so range should be 480 miles, but allow 450 to be safe as much depends on driving conditions, like hills climbed, headwinds, time spent in traffic etc. Remember that fuel consumption increases rapidly once you start exceeding 50mph due to wind resistance on the big frontal area.

450 miles is quite a lot, (more than many small cars) we refilled about 4/5 times on a 2 week trip to Islay visiting Ayrshire & the Lakes en route, with a total mileage of ove 1,500, but I tend to look out for a good price & top up before heading onto Islands etc where fuel can be expensive. Always keep an eye open once it gets below 1/3 full, there will be plenty of opportunities & you have a chance to spot the best price.


----------



## shortcircuit (Apr 6, 2013)

For goodness sake, Scotland is not Siberia.  Lochgilphead to Fort William  81 miles - FUEL.  Fort William to Inverness 65 miles - FUEL.  Inverness to Durness  104 miles - FUEL.  Durness to Thurso  71 miles - FUEL..

The worst scenario is there is no fuel at Durness so this would mean if you had filled up at Inverness you would need to carry on to Thurso  being a total of 171 miles which should be well within the capabilities of the MH.

Unfortunately I do not think the Tesco Superstore in Thurso  has fuel but the Tesco Superstore in Wick has which is an additional 25 miles along the road although you will get fuel at other garages in Thurso.

If you are really concerned get a 5 gallon jerrycan which would be at least 100 mile.

Whatever, enjoy as you are going into some cracking parts of the UK


----------



## sparrks (Apr 7, 2013)

The Lochcarron service station is simliar to Applecross as I believe it's pay at the pump only.


----------



## Passing Places (Apr 7, 2013)

Think the topic is all but covered.  One thing to watch though rather than the number of stations is the opening times.  In the NW corner some of the stations close at 5pm and certainly not late.  Sunday closing is also an isssue around Gairloch but Kinlochewe is open on a Sunday morning.  The Applecross solution is great.

Kevin


----------



## snowbirds (Apr 7, 2013)

*Scottish fuel*

Hi Craigman,

I toured Scotland in 2009 for a month and had no problems.We stayed all along the top coast from John O Groats past Durness and up to Cape Wrath.Here are some of the pictures.







Cragman7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was concerned by rumours of filling stations being few and far between in the north west, so i contacted Scottish fuels and told them..........
> 
> ...


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Apr 7, 2013)

*fuel*

its more the cost of the stuff ,,watch it vary ,,,,,last summer we seen it as high a £1.68 per ltr at TONGUE way up north ........and as low as £1.44,,,,,,,,crazy,,,,,,i run a 2.4 vw .....and judge it 100 miles to 1/4 tank and that leaves 60 miles in the RED ?????:sleep-027:


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Jun 27, 2013)

For goodness sake get real people. Fuel costs more in rural areas where transport costs are greater and consumption lower. Get a life.

Having said that! we full tanked at Tesco Dingwall, Toured all of the North West and tanked at Tesco Wick.

If you have a descent sized tank you'll get 400 miles.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 27, 2013)

When I'm going up to the far north I normally fill up at Dingwall (or Ft. William), which generally gets me around to Ullapool plus lots of exploring, if I need more then I'll pay the extra - it's normally a one off.

70 litres at an extra 28p per litre (from £1.44 > £1.68) is a tad under £20,and that is the extreme, are you gonna spoil your holiday for £20? I aint. If it was a weekly occurance, then yes I would modify my driving habits/mileage.


----------



## robbie1003 (Jun 27, 2013)

doubt you would find yourself stuck, its not exactly uninhabited. you want to try running a lpg like I do, then you would wory.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 27, 2013)

robbie1003 said:


> doubt you would find yourself stuck, its not exactly uninhabited. you want to try running a lpg like I do, then you would wory.



Why? Most are dual fuel, so you simply switch to petrol & you get an extra 300-odd miles of range.


----------



## shortcircuit (Jun 27, 2013)

What do you mean its uninhabited. You could drive for 20 miles and not come on a fuel fill up point.  Certainly, when I pass Watford Gap, I stop at every service station and fill up just in case I run out :tongue:


----------



## sparrks (Jun 27, 2013)

shortcircuit said:


> What do you mean its uninhabited. You could drive for 20 miles and not come on a fuel fill up point.  Certainly, when I pass Watford Gap, I stop at every service station and fill up just in case I run out :tongue:



Is there anything the other side of Watford Gap? :raofl:


----------



## Firefox (Jun 27, 2013)

I would fill up at Fort William opposite Morrisons if you are that way. It was £1.38 in May for diesel as opposed to £1.50 on the North Coast. I'll do 550-600 miles on a tank. Not much of a problem really, provided you fill up at the start.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

sparrks said:


> Is there anything the other side of Watford Gap? :raofl:





Absolutely Nothing......Just Wilderness.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jun 28, 2013)

No station at Bettyhill, or if there is, its off the main road, next one is in a village called Reay, £1.56 pl :scared:


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 28, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Absolutely Nothing......Just Wilderness.



We even have lamposts up here !


----------



## torwood (Jun 28, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Absolutely Nothing......Just Wilderness.


Ahh... But which side is the 'other' side?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

jakekelly said:


> We even have lamposts up here !





Are they still Gas?......................................LOL


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 28, 2013)

torwood said:


> Ahh... But which side is the 'other' side?





Quite obviously     *The North*    .......................LOL


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 28, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Are they still Gas?......................................LOL



one or two are still gas ,but most are now steam!!


----------



## jann (Jun 28, 2013)

We always use supermarket petrol stations for the best price. There is Tesco in Oban and Fort William has a Morrison's. There are plenty near to Inverness.

The best advice is to FILL UP . Don't just go to a half tank. 

The dearest places for fuel are Kyle of Tongue and John O Groats. If we are getting low and still have a distance to go before a supermarket then I just put £20-£30 in to make sure we don't get too low. Our heating runs off diesel , so we don't like to get too low in winter in case of bad weather.

Scotland is very easy compared to Norway and Sweden where the advice is to fill up whenever you see a petrol station, because you might not see another one that day. The same applies to food shopping.


----------

